# new geforce 7050m-m, no ethernet driver



## jayjayjp9 (Aug 23, 2008)

hey
i just got a geforce 7050m-m v 1.0a, already opened and shipped with no driver cd. after performing a fresh vista install, the system has not found drivers for the "ethernet controller", refering to the onboard LAN i assume. i looked for the drivers for "broadcom 10/100 lan phy" (the onboard LAN system) on the ecs website, and broadcome website and found nothing. anyone know where to find the drivers, or maybe i'm missing the problem? 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried the Nvidia MCP68 IDE Driver or Nvidia MCP68 SATA/RAID Floppy Driver from the ECS site?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like you also need to d/l and install the AMD cool & quiet drivers also:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/DownloadFile.aspx?catid=1&driverid=4012&areaid=2&LanID=0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Or as an alternative you can get them from Nvidia.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_vistax86_14.10.html


----------

